# Wanted: Stainless steel springform pan without non-stick coating



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi. I have looked all over the internet for a stainless steel springform pan without a non-stick coating and cannot find one. Please advise if you know of a source. THANK YOU!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you checked the restaurant supply stores in your area?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Here:

https://www.google.com/search?q=springform+stainless+cake+pan&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

AnniesKitchen said:


> Hi. I have looked all over the internet for a stainless steel springform pan without a non-stick coating and cannot find one. Please advise if you know of a source. THANK YOU!


Have you tried your local Walmart store?

SS springform pans are very common.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Fat Daddio's has what you are looking for.

SS no nonstick coating in many sizes.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Fat Daddio's has what you are looking for.
> 
> SS no nonstick coating in many sizes.
> 
> mimi


I take that back.

FD are of anodized aluminum.

You may want to go ahead and give one a whirl tho.

I have had mine for years and they are still going strong.

mimi


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

I finally located and ordered a stainless steel springform pan from an Japanese ebay seller (in Japan) on the canadian ebay site. It should be here any day and I'll let you know if it is decent or not.

I also located one made by a Spanish company on the Great Britian ebay site, and then traced it to the company. I might be interested in becoming a small business (internet) seller because they are so hard to find. I'll order one of these if the Japanese pan is not satisfactory.

I'm looking for a stainless steel pan WITHOUT a non--stick coating.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

AnniesKitchen said:


> I finally located and ordered a stainless steel springform pan from an Japanese ebay seller (in Japan) on the canadian ebay site. It should be here any day and I'll let you know if it is decent or not.
> 
> I also located one made by a Spanish company on the Great Britian ebay site, and then traced it to the company. I might be interested in becoming a small business (internet) seller because they are so hard to find. I'll order one of these if the Japanese pan is not satisfactory.
> 
> ...


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Stainless steel = uncontaminated material.

Aluminum is thought to contribute to Alzheimer's disease. Steel rusts. Tin rusts. Coatings peel and contaminate. I would never consider baking with silicon materials.

Glass would be ok but I doubt it could be used for a springform pan.


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

The pan arrived and I am happy with it. I probably will buy another one, too, as I frequently make low-carb cheesecake.

Although the pan is not stamped "SS", the seller said: "The item is made of 304 stainless steel, although it didn't marked on the item
[h3]It is not coated, the whole item is made of stainless steel".[/h3]
Here's the link if you're interested in buying one:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/stainless-st...236c83f330:m:mxgfYLSkP5mceTwjzF1Y8Qg#shpCntId


----------



## Patrick McKinney (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi, Annieskitchen - I just stumbled upon this thread and am in the same boat; seeking a stainless steel springform pan. The link you provided doesn't go to the pan you mentioned any longer. Would you be so kind as to provide the name, maker, seller, and any other data pertinent to tracking down this item. I'd be ever so appreciative. - Patrick


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Patrick McKinney said:


> Hi, Annieskitchen - I just stumbled upon this thread and am in the same boat; seeking a stainless steel springform pan. The link you provided doesn't go to the pan you mentioned any longer. Would you be so kind as to provide the name, maker, seller, and any other data pertinent to tracking down this item. I'd be ever so appreciative. - Patrick


I got stainless cake rings to offer for a really cheap price.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This is just pulled from my hip pocket and tossed out there for inspection so take with a grain of salt.
Maybe that non stick coating can be removed without ruining the stainless steel.
My first place to go for advice would be a good knife maker.

Luck....
mimi


----------

